# Strano reboot improvviso durante la fase di boot

## fbcyborg

Da un po' di tempo mi capita una cosa strana.

Questo fatto accade solo dopo che ho effettuato uno shutdown. Quando faccio reboot nessun problema.

Al primo avvio quindi il sistema reboota e mi sembra che si fermi dopo i seguenti messaggi:

premetto che /dev/hda6 è la mia partizione di boot (ext2) (per completezza, root è /dev/hda8 e swap /dev/hda7)

```
*checking all filesystems ...

/dev/hda6 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.

/dev/hda6: 55/12048 files (3,6% non contiguous), 12566/48160 blocks

*filesystem error corrected.

*Mounting local filesystems ...

*Mounting USB device filesystem(usbfs) ...

*Activating (possibly) more swap ...

*Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

```

(Reboot senza motivo)   :Shocked: 

Tra l'altro questi messaggi li ho dovuti copiare a mano.. facendo dmesg nemmeno si vedono.

Il fattaccio non si verifica nemmeno sempre.. non capisco perchè.. ma è fastidiosissimo.  :Sad: 

Confido in voi!!

Ciaoo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

sarà che l'hai montata e non smontata correttamente? 

hai fatto una ricerca?

in ogni caso non è nulla di preoccupante.

con una media di post così in 2 o 3 settimane il tuo postcount raggiungerà quello di fedeliallalinea..

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> sarà che l'hai montata e non smontata correttamente? 
> 
> hai fatto una ricerca?
> 
> in ogni caso non è nulla di preoccupante.

 

Il montaggio smontaggio è tutto in automatico fino a qualche giorno fa non era mai capitato.

Si ho provato a fare una ricerca. Il problema persiste.. e casualmente mi trovi a postare sul forum...

Ok, non è nulla di preoccupante (forse per te che non hai questo problema) infatti, ma è sicuramente fastidioso.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> con una media di post così in 2 o 3 settimane il tuo postcount raggiungerà quello di fedeliallalinea..

 

ehehhe!!!! Eh già!!! voglio diventare "grande" come te!!! Anche io aspiro a diventare un Super Veteran come te!   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'errore te lo da sulla partizione di boot, che teoricamente non dovrebbe essere montata all'avvio. il kernel già gira, al max ti servono i moduli, che di sicuro non stanno in /boot ma in /lib. solitamente è consigliabile fare in modo che la partizione di boot non rimanga montata e con un filesystem il più possibile sicuro. prova a controllare /etc/fstab, magari ci hai messo qualcosa di strano.

----------

## fbcyborg

Questo è il mio /etc/fstab e controllando anche sul manuale di gentoo, sembra essere corretto!

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda6               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda8               /               reiserfs        notail           0 1

/dev/hda7               none            swap            sw               0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom0     iso9660         user,noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/cdrom1             /mnt/cdrom1     iso9660         user,noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            rw,user,noauto   0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/pendrive   auto            rw,user,noauto   0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque dunque.....

correggo adesso il post iniziale al fine di non incorrere in fraintendimenti.... Mi sono accorto adesso che il messaggio 

```
/dev/hda6 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.

/dev/hda6: 55/12048 files (3,6% non contiguous), 12566/48160 blocks 
```

viene dato SOLO al reboot consecutivo al primo boot fallito...

Chiarisco meglio:

Accendo il pc con il tasto solito.. ad un tratto senza messaggi e senza spiegazioni reboota all'improvviso (e ciò mi sta già facendo saltare i nervi). Quando il pc si riavvia, durante la fase di boot ci avverte che c'è stato un problema nel montaggio della partizione di boot (messaggio sopra citato). E' evidente che questo sia un problema causato da questo reboot improvviso che crea dei problemi...

Il problema principale è che non si capisce cosa faccia rebootare il pc solo per una volta! (e menomale direi!) menomale che al secondo riavvio tutto funziona.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ora si capisce un po di più... comunque potrebbe essere la temperatura? te lo fa anche se il pc era spento da un po? lo fa solo con gentoo o anche con win?

----------

## fbcyborg

eh.. si capisce un po' di più perchè cmq mi sono messo a indagare anche da solo!  :Very Happy: 

non penso che sia la temperatura poichè accade sempre, quando accendo il pc per la prima volta e quando faccio shutdown e lo riaccendo col pulsante. Diciamo che ciò accade successivamente ad uno shutdown (non rilevo messaggi di errore in tale fase) e solo con gentoo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ehehhe!!!! Eh già!!! voglio diventare "grande" come te!!! Anche io aspiro a diventare un Super Veteran come te!  

 

Guarda che non vinci niente   :Wink: 

E' meglio fare pochi post ma buoni che tanti e inutili   :Rolling Eyes:  (vale come regola generale, non mi sto riferendo specificatamente a te)

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> eh.. si capisce un po' di più perchè cmq mi sono messo a indagare anche da solo! 
> 
> 

 beh... guarda che non abbiamo la sfera magica.   :Wink: 

sei tu che vedi i messaggi che ti da il tuo pc. non è che li invia a tutti gli utenti del forum.

----------

## fbcyborg

Aggiorno il topic: l'ultimo messaggio prima del reboot, e dopo 

```
*Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ... 
```

è:

```
*Setting DNS domainname to home ...
```

Poi reboot! nessun'altro messaggio strano di errore.

come diagnosticare un problema simile? Ho anche aggiornato il kernel, ma il problema rimane..

guarda se mi tocca fare un formattone winzozziano!!!!   :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

può dipendere dalla batteria tampone sulla piastra madre anche se ciò succede solo con linux?

----------

## Occasus

in /etc/lilo.conf,

c'è la riga:

read-only

?

----------

## fbcyborg

***

----------

## fbcyborg

sto usando grub.... c'è qualcosa di analogo?

[...]

I messaggi che dovrebbero comparire al posto del reboot, dopo

```
*Setting DNS domainname to home ...
```

dovrebbero essere:

```

*Configuring kernel parameters

*Updating environement

```

forse bisogna ricercare la causa in questo "Configuring kernel parameters" che magari, fallendo, causa un reboot??? ma come?

Il tempo del formattone winsozziano si sta avvicinando prima del previsto!! speriamo bene!

[...]

Dopo un po' di tempo che mi capita questo problema, ho riscontrato che questo reboot si verifica solo quando uso winsozz xp e faccio uno shutdown (mi sembra succeda anche solo col reboot, ma non ne sono sicuro). Riaccendo il pc avviando gentoo, ed eccoci quà che a un certo punto reboota da solo.

E' strano però che uno shutdown da winzozz crei qualche scompiglio al filesystem di gentoo dato che sono in partizioni diverse. Immagino che quando si usa winsozz il filesystem di gentoo non venga alterato. Ma com'è possibile una cosa così strana?

----------

## fbcyborg

fg

----------

## GiRa

Questo non è un blog, per favore non fare $n post consecutivi, edita l'utlimo.

Potresti mettere noauto come opzione per la partizione di /boot, e già lì eviteresti di montare ad ogni avvio una partizione che, di fatto, non usi.

Se il PC si riavvia sicuramente /var/log/messages potrebbe essere illuminante. Non postarlo tutto per intero!

Cerca la parte che ti interessa (ci sono i timestamp) e, se non risolvi, postala.

----------

## johond

a me faceva una cosa simile qualche giorno prima che il lettore dvd mi abbandonasse..

----------

## fbcyborg

Chiedo scusa al moderatore GiRa non lo faccio più. Se vuoi fai pure un merge.

Una cosa.. ma la partizione di boot, per quale motivo non dovrei montarla?

come faccio poi ad avviare linux visto che l'immagine del kernel si trova proprio li?

----------

## Ic3M4n

è il bootloader che avvia il kernel, poi la partizione può rimanere comunque smontata durante l'utilizzo, anzi, è preferibile.

in ogni caso ha ragione GiRa, non ha senso mettere più post in consecuzione, se devi aggiungere qualcosa edita l'ultimo post. l'up in questo forum come da linee guida è permesso dopo 24 ore.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso ha ragione GiRa, non ha senso mettere più post in consecuzione, se devi aggiungere qualcosa edita l'ultimo post. l'up in questo forum come da linee guida è permesso dopo 24 ore.

 

Ok e infatti è la prima cosa che ho ammesso... dai, è inutile ai fini della risoluzione del problema, parlare ancora di questo.. non lo faccio più.. basta.. tranquilli.. ho chiesto scusa!!!

cmq.. vorrei sapere.. allora : nella partizione di boot, nel /etc/fstab ho messo defaults,noatime..

quindi aggiungo noauto???

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa al moderatore GiRa non lo faccio più. Se vuoi fai pure un merge.

 

GiRa non é moderatore. Tuttavia ha fatto bene a ricordare che siamo su un forum e non su un blog. Anche se, effettivamente, quasta volta c'era un mese di distanza dall'ultimo post e qualche nuova informazione.

Non si possono fare i mege di due post a meno di copiare incollare e poi cancellare. Quindi tutte cose che volendo puoi fare anche tu

Sottoscrivo il fatto che (una parte del) file di log del kernel potrebbe essere interessante da leggere.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Anche se, effettivamente, quasta volta c'era un mese di distanza dall'ultimo post e qualche nuova informazione

 

Appunto.. l'avete notato da soli... Volevo sottolineare questo fatto ma per chiudere la discussione non ho detto nulla... cmq.. ancora scusa.. ho fatto il merge dei post precedenti, ma non riesco ad eliminare i due ai lati...

Appena posso pasto il log del file messages.

[...]

[EDIT1]

Grazie a tutti.. è molto probabile che risolverò il problema con un formattone winsozziano. Ho utilizzato gentoo fino a ieri sera e stamattina all'accensione ho avuto la brutta sorpresa di avere kde non funzionante non si sa per quale oscura ragione ho eseguito una ricerca nel forum inserendo nel campo ricerca "Can't contact kdeinit!" e mi sono usciti una sfilza di topic. 

Ho comunque lasciato avviare KDE da solo.. in attesa che facesse tutti i suoi comodi, e alla fine si è avviato, ma non è normale che ci metta un quarto d'ora. Comunque non voglio andare OT più di tanto.

Adesso se ci riesco aggiorno il post con il log del kernel

[/EDIT]

[EDIT2]

Ho visto l'ora esatta in cui si verifica il reboot, ma nel file /var/log/messages non trovo nulla che sia accaduto in quella determinata ora. Come faccio a debuggare questo reboot?

[/EDIT]

----------

## fbcyborg

[EDIT2]

Ho visto l'ora esatta in cui si verifica il reboot, ma nel file /var/log/messages non trovo nulla che sia accaduto in quella determinata ora. Come faccio a debuggare questo reboot?

[/EDIT]

Scusate se ho postato di nuovo, ma non so se con gli edit la notifica via email arriva a chi ha sottoscritto questa discussione. Vedo che con le modifiche ai post il titolo di questo 3d non viene riportato in cima alla lista. Ah, io poi ho fatto il merge dei post per i quali mi avete fatto notare di aver postato troppi messaggi di seguito, ma il messaggio sopra e quello sotto non li posso eliminare.

----------

## Josuke

Ho lo stesso problema da ormai 2 mesi...non me ne sono preoccupato più di tanto..ma in effetti se si capisse dove sta l'inghippo ne sarei contento, io ho sempre sospettato in una mal configurazione del kernel il problema è che non ci sono informazioni da postare a riguardo dato che nessun log ne parla, è un riavvio improvviso e succede una volta sola, al secondo riavvio la macchina non da problemi, la cosa mi ha sempre stupito parecchio   :Shocked: 

----------

## cloc3

Provato a togliere e ridare l'alimentazione, nel mezzo tra lo shutdown di windows e li boot di linux?

Sembra un problema di errata inizializzazione o errato spegnimento del bus.

Cercate, o provate ad aprire un bug del kernel, così vedete cosa vi dicono.

A proposito. Provato anche questo:

```

mkfs.ext2 /dev/partizionewindows

```

Dicono che sia efficacissimo  :Smile:  .

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Ho lo stesso problema da ormai 2 mesi...non me ne sono preoccupato più di tanto..ma in effetti se si capisse dove sta l'inghippo ne sarei contento, io ho sempre sospettato in una mal configurazione del kernel il problema è che non ci sono informazioni da postare a riguardo dato che nessun log ne parla, è un riavvio improvviso e succede una volta sola, al secondo riavvio la macchina non da problemi, la cosa mi ha sempre stupito parecchio  

 

Beh, sta di fatto che appena installato gentoo, questo fatto non si verificasse. Non credo però che sia colpa della configurazione del kernel, visto che è perecchio che non la cambio. Da un po' di tempo spero che con un aggiornamento della versione del kernel cambi qualcosa, ma non è così.

----------

## randomaze

 *clock3 wrote:*   

> Sembra un problema di errata inizializzazione o errato spegnimento del bus.

 

Del bus o di qualche altra periferica che cerca di prendere dei valori (IRQ? DMA? ...?) che, probabilmente aveva nel funzionamento con windows.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Beh, sta di fatto che appena installato gentoo, questo fatto non si verificasse.

 

Se il tuo sistema fosse rimasto lo stesso da quel momento allora sarebbe strano.

Tuttavia un problema simile (come fatto notare da clock3) può dipendere da una modifica alla configurazione del kernel e/o da un aggiornamento del kernel (se funziona con la versione x non é assolutamente certo che funzioni anche con la versione x+1. E' altamente probabile ma non certo) per quanto riguarda la parte "errata inizializzazione"

Può dipendere da un aggiornamento/reinstallazione/altro fatto su windows per quanto riguarda la parte "errato spegnimento".

Infine può dipendere da un eventuale cambio hardware... anche se apparentemente irrilevante.

Potrebbe essere interessante verificare se tu e Josuke avete lo stesso problema dallo stesso tempo e se avete hw in comune.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Può dipendere da un aggiornamento/reinstallazione/altro fatto su windows per quanto riguarda la parte "errato spegnimento".
> 
> Infine può dipendere da un eventuale cambio hardware... anche se apparentemente irrilevante.
> 
> Potrebbe essere interessante verificare se tu e Josuke avete lo stesso problema dallo stesso tempo e se avete hw in comune.

 

Ok, per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti del kernel posso essere d'accordo... (aggiungo che x esempio ho gentoo anche sul portatile e questo problema non si manifesta). A proposito di kernel, ho sentito parlare bene dei kernel nitro(non so quali siano); qualche opinione in merito? magari con quel kernel non ho problemi. Io uso sempre i gentoo-sources di portage.

Per quanto riguarda winsozz non ho fatto alcun aggiornamento, né tantomeno ho aggiunto periferiche. Il mio pc non è mai stato aperto (è ancora in garanzia, ma mancano pochi giorni alla scadenza  :Very Happy:  )

Ho notato però che alcune volte questo problema di reboot si verifica anche quando ho rebootato da linux, ma è abbastanza raro il fatto. Ho fatto caso anche se per caso fosse mancato il messaggio "Remounting filesystem read only mode" (o qualcosa di simile) ed esso l'ho sempre visto.. 

Poi un'altra cosa: secondo voi quali sono le opzioni per la partizione di boot da passare nel /etc/fstab ? quelle che ho io nel mio fstab (lo trovate nel mio post iniziale mi sembra) sono corrette? Si parlava di un "noauto" da aggiungere.

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti del kernel posso essere d'accordo... (aggiungo che x esempio ho gentoo anche sul portatile e questo problema non si manifesta). A proposito di kernel, ho sentito parlare bene dei kernel nitro(non so quali siano); qualche opinione in merito? magari con quel kernel non ho problemi. Io uso sempre i gentoo-sources di portage.

 

il kernel nitro ha nacora più patch per migiorare la velocità. Questo spesso avviene a discapido della stabilità quindi difficile che possano risolvere il tuo problema.

Personalmente al limite proverei il vanilla che é molto più testato.

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda winsozz non ho fatto alcun aggiornamento, né tantomeno ho aggiunto periferiche. Il mio pc non è mai stato aperto (è ancora in garanzia, ma mancano pochi giorni alla scadenza  )

 

Capisci che questo significa che non hai mai usato windows, o, al limite, ti sei limitato ad utilizzare gli applicativi che erano installati mesi fa senza installarne di nuovi.

Comunque, visto che é ancora in garanzia farei un pò di test hardware (memtest e simili), giusto per essere certi che il problema non sia in quella direzione

 *Quote:*   

> Ho notato però che alcune volte questo problema di reboot si verifica anche quando ho rebootato da linux, ma è abbastanza raro il fatto. Ho fatto caso anche se per caso fosse mancato il messaggio "Remounting filesystem read only mode" (o qualcosa di simile) ed esso l'ho sempre visto.. 

 

Se così fosse farebbe pensare a un problema hardware.

Ma é abbastanza difficile ragionare in questo modo... occorrerebbe eventualmente che quando riscontri quel problema facendo il reboot da linux cerchi di spulciare i log cercando un messaggio strano, e cerchi di ricordare tutto quello che hai fatto per vedere se si riesce a riprodurre il problema

 *Quote:*   

> Poi un'altra cosa: secondo voi quali sono le opzioni per la partizione di boot da passare nel /etc/fstab ? quelle che ho io nel mio fstab (lo trovate nel mio post iniziale mi sembra) sono corrette? Si parlava di un "noauto" da aggiungere.

 

La partizione di boot se vuoi puoi non montarla, puoi montarla in ro o altro. Quel messaggio "remounting file sysyem..." si riferisce alla partizione di root.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie mille per tutte le indicazioni che mi hai dato.

Forse mi sbaglierò, ma sono convinto che formattando l'hd e installando gentoo da capo (pazzia a meno che non ci siano gravi malfunzionamenti) questo reboot non accada più.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Comunque, visto che é ancora in garanzia farei un pò di test hardware (memtest e simili), giusto per essere certi che il problema non sia in quella direzione 

 

Perché dici: "visto che è ancora in garanzia"? Cosa è memtest? un pacchetto da installare? E' rischioso farlo??

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Perché dici: "visto che è ancora in garanzia"? Cosa è memtest? un pacchetto da installare? E' rischioso farlo??

 

Beh se c'é con componente difettoso é meglio scoprirlo quando il PC é in garanzia, in modo da chiedere la sostituzione.

memtest é un test sulla ram... in pratica lesse e scrve più volte su tutta la ram del tuo computer e, in caso non legga quello che ha scritto segnala l'errore.

Se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere nel liveCD di gentoo... quando appare il prompt del bootloader controlla le opzioni disponibili, una dovrebbe essere memtest o memtest86.

Peraltro nel forum lo citiamo circa una volta ogni 11,57 giorni  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Provato a togliere e ridare l'alimentazione, nel mezzo tra lo shutdown di windows e li boot di linux?
> 
> Sembra un problema di errata inizializzazione o errato spegnimento del bus.
> 
> Cercate, o provate ad aprire un bug del kernel, così vedete cosa vi dicono.
> ...

 

semplicemente non ho windows in quel pc.

Anche io non ho mai cambiato la configurazione del kernel, ma ho cambiato versione e come te speravo che le versioni future avrebbero risolto il problema ma così non è stato.

Avevo un roblema simile con un portatile, e la causa era una opzion nel bios dove si specificava il sistema opertaivo, bastava togliere windows e mettere altro os e le cose si risolvevano, il problema è che non è il mio caso dato che questaopzione in questo pc non ce l'ho e che non ho nemmeno windows installato, forse però a te potrebbe servire chi lo sa

----------

## randomaze

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Avevo un roblema simile con un portatile, e la causa era una opzion nel bios dove si specificava il sistema opertaivo

 

L'opzione è quella che dice "Plug'n Pray OS" o ricordo male?

Josuke, hai provato a ritornare al vecchio kernel per assicurarti che il problema sia nell'aggiornamento? e a cambiare famiglia di kernel? (certo, se i problemi sono aleatori é sempre una lotta infame...)

----------

## Josuke

he...è vergognoso, ma manifestatosi il problema ho subito pensato che tornando in dietro colkernel avrei sistemato...il problema è che non volevo tornare indietro..ho pensato...beh nei prossimi si risolverà, ma in effetti non è stato così..ne ho aggiornati talmente tanti da allora che non saprei nemmeno quale provare ora...beh mi metterò a scaricareuna versione antica e vediamo se il problema c'è ancora

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, sto facendo questo benedetto memtest86.. ma quanto dura? sono già a 2 pass ed è un'ora che fa il test, e fin'ora 0 errori.

Anche io ho provato con kernel precedenti, ma non ho risolto il problema.

Ma la cosa che mi sembra più strana è che sia impossibile reperire informazioni di log per il debugging.

----------

## cloc3

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> semplicemente non ho windows in quel pc.
> 
> 

 

Ok, ok. La mia era solo ed esclusivamente una battuta. Le cose devono funzionare comunque.

Il fatto è che dalla vostre descrizioni si capisce poco. Non si capisce se si tratta dello stesso fenomeno, non si capisce se è ripetibile e in che misura, tantomeno si trovano indizi per associarlo ad una piuttosto che all'altra componente hardware.

Dire "è colpa del kernel, speriamo che si risolva da solo" è passivo, perché in realtà non si capisce nemmeno cosa si debba risolvere.

Quello che dovete fare è verificare le singole parti del vostro hardware, partendo, come dice randomaze, dal memtest e poi guggolare all'infinito per vedere se si tratti di un problema noto della macchina o se veramente sia qualcosa che accade solo a voi. Dovete dichiarare esplicitamente le caratteristiche del vostro hardware, nella speranza che qualcuno abbia una macchina uguale e conosca la soluzione specifica.

Tra l'altro, con i cdrom o altre distro si ripete uguale? Avete cercato su http:/bugs.gentoo.org? Il raffeddamento è a posto (magari è la bios che per qualche ragione crede che la macchina stia scaldando troppo)? Gli acpi sono a posto? Avete provato a disattivarli? Che versione della bios state montando? La casa madre fornisce degli aggiornamenti? Ci sono delle opzioni simpatiche, nella bios, che si possono modificare senza fare disastri?

Purtroppo in questi casi, dal forum si può ottenere qualche consiglio e un po' di solidarietà, ma difficilmente può emerge la soluzione esatta a questo genere di problemi.

----------

## fbcyborg

A quanto pare sembrerebbe che si tratti dello stesso fenomeno.

Come ripeto sto facendo il memtest da più di 1 ora e mezzo (adesso) ed è tutto ok al Pass 3 (a proposito, ma quanti sono??? non si finisce più). Per verificare le singole parti dell'hardware non penso sia una cosa "fattibile" almeno per me... non ho bene idea di cosa tu intenda.. Ma io penso (sarò testardo) che il problema sia software, e mi viene da pensare principalmente al kernel, o a un suo modulo.. 

se vuoi ti posto un lspci o cos'altro, almeno vedi le caratteristiche del mio Hardware, In ogni caso utilizzo un AMD Athlon 64 2003Mhz con 1024 MB Ram DDR400 a 200 Mhz.

Con i CD-DVD Live ed altre distro non succede (tempo fa avevo la debian, e non è MAI accaduto). Il raffreddamento è a posto e l'acpi non è attivo.. (potrebbe dipendere dall'fbsplash ????? - utilizzo un initrd per lo splash). Inoltre questo accade anche quando accendo il pc la mattina dopo che è stato spento per svariate ore e quindi il pc è freddo.

Per quanto riguarda le opzioni simpatiche non credo ce ne siano. Ma direi che come ripeto sia un problema di sistema.. scusate la testardaggine.. come ho già detto in post precedenti, sono sicuro che se installo gentoo di nuovo questo non accade. Infatti in precedenti installazioni questo non è mai successo.

Ora per esempio ho interrotto il memtest al 4° passo e rebootando non ho avuto alcun strano reboot, nonostante prima avessi avviato winsozz.

Vorrei sapere se Josuke ha avuto il reboot nel mio stesso istante come descritto nei primi post.

----------

## Josuke

si il problema è lo stesso, per escludere un problema hw dovrei installare qualche kernel vecchio e provare con quello ora sono al lavoro e non posso farlo questa sera vi saprò dire, le informazioni sono pochge perchè la macchina in realtà non ne da, sul forum tempo fa avevo cercato ma senza risultati. vi saprò dire questa sera, in realtà mi sono ricordato del problema solo leggendo questo post perchè il pc è il mio server di casa e non lo riavvio spesso...anzi solo per aggiornare il kernel quindi ormai non ci pensavo nemmeno più.

----------

## fbcyborg

Comunque, escludo che questo fenomeno (almeno per il mio caso) confermando quello che dice Josuke che dipenda da winsozz. Il reboot avviene anche dopo che io abbia utilizzato linux.

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Comunque, escludo che questo fenomeno (almeno per il mio caso) confermando quello che dice Josuke che dipenda da winsozz. Il reboot avviene anche dopo che io abbia utilizzato linux.

 

Ok. Intanto ti/vi faccio notare che, anche se il problema é lo stesso non é detto che anche la causa sia la stessa.

Poi, dato che Josuke ricorda che il problema é iniziato due mesi fa, basterebbe provare il kernel che usava 3 mesi fa per sincerarsi della cosa.

Se il problema succede anche avviando a freddo non dovrebbe essere un discorso di riscaldamento, o di windows, se non succede sul LiveCD probabilmente non é un discorso di Bios.

si potrebbe iniziare a confrontare i due lspci & marca e modello degli HD e dei CD rom di entrambi

fbcyborg, direi che si, se memtest ha fatto 3 passaggi sulla memoria può bastare. Se non fai il reboot del PC quello andrà avanti all'infinito. Poi quella di provare ad eliminare l'inird non é una cattiva idea. 

Josuke, stai usando un initrd? gentoo-sources? 

entrambi: state usando tng-framebuffer? di che scheda video state parlando?

----------

## Josuke

qui dal negozio vediamo cosa riesco a reperire...

```
zeus ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)

00:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 06)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

00:0b.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)

```

uso il framebuffer:

```

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768

```

questo è il kernel:

```

zeus ~ # uname -a

Linux zeus 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 #1 Wed Dec 14 10:26:51 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## fbcyborg

eccomi... posto anche io i dettagli:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

In /boot/grub/grub.conf :

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.14-r6 livecd-2005.1-splash

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda8 vga=791 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768

```

Kernel:

```
# uname -a

Linux FlaGentoo 2.6.14-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 3 13:07:06 CET 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## randomaze

Uhmmm l'hardware é decisamente differente (uno é a 32 bit, l'altro a 64, uno usa nvidia l'altro ATI!)...

Prove possibili che mi vengono in mente:

 Eliminare l'initrd

 Provare il kernel vanilla

 Cercare di limare all'osso la configurazione del kernel

----------

## fbcyborg

mmh.. ok, ma le prime due opzioni sono strettamente legate...

potrei eliminare l'initrd, ok.. bene compilo l'immagine per lo splash direttamente nel kernel:Howto fbsplash, dato che uso l'fbsplash (del livecd-2005.1)

In questo modo però come farei con i vanilla sources? Bene, patch manuale... 

Ma visto che i kernel di gentoo sono patchati per vari motivi in varie parti, poi non è che ho problemi di altro tipo?

Ma i kernel nitro??? se usassi quelli?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma i kernel nitro??? se usassi quelli?

 risolvere un problema creandosene altri 1000 non mi pare una buona soluzione.

per il momento metti il vanilla e togli lo splash screen

----------

## Josuke

Ho provato a togliere lo splash e mettere kernel fino al 2.6.10..niente da fare, si vede che non è quello il problema...io inizio a sospettare di uno dei tre hd. appena ho un momento farò alcuneprove

----------

## fbcyborg

Io invece credo che il problema sul mio pc non sia affatto riguardante l'hd. Ne sono quasi certo.

Riagganciandomi a qualche post fa, ho chiesto quale opzione avrei dovuto mettere nell' /etc/fstab per la partizione di boot. Le impostazioni correnti sono già postate in uno dei post iniziali, grazie.

----------

## fbcyborg

Di recente ho partecipato ad una discussione in cui ho avuto anche io problemi di eccessiva lentezza, e non solo in KDE. Sembra che da quando io ho risolto il mio problema così:

```
emerge --oneshot sys-apps/baselayout

etc-update

/etc/init.d/net.lo start
```

i reboot non si verificano più... ora, facendo i debiti scongiuri.. attendo a mettere il tag risolto poichè non si sa mai!  :Very Happy: 

ciaociao

----------

## GiRa

Io proverei a fare una partizione, partire da stage3, copiare il .config dell'attuale kernel. In pochi minuti hai un sistema che funziona e che puoi lasciare acceso per un giorno o due per vedere se si verificano reboot, questo toglierebbe o confermerebbe i dubbi sull'insieme hw/kernel/system.

Poi, per pura paranoia, potresti provare anche una passata di chkrootkit.

----------

## fbcyborg

No! ma non è che il reboot avvviene così da un momento all'altro.. non serve lasciarlo acceso due giorni: il reboot, come già detto varie volte accade in un momento ben preciso! 

comunque, per chkrootkit si può sempre vedere.!

----------

## Josuke

posso sapere che versione di baselayout stai usando? così provo ad installarla anche io, magari è proprio quello il problema, i miei reboot si verificano esattamente una volta si e una no quindi so subito se il problema si è risolto o meno, poi ti saprò dire

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco.. sto usando l'ultima versione marcata come testing:

```
sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.12.0_pre13-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.12.0_pre13-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 206 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:     GPL-2

```

il mio sistema è "tutto in ~amd64"

EDIT: Dannazione: non ho fatto in tempo a dirlo che questo maledetto reboot è avvenuto di nuovo. Credo che a questo punto non resta che convivere con questo "male". Avevo ragione a non mettere il tag "risolto".

----------

## GiRa

Prova la via dell'ambiente parallelo.

----------

## fbcyborg

boh.. non so.. adesso non lo fa più da un po' di tempo!

(stai a vedere che ora che l'ho scritto ricomincia a farlo)

----------

## Josuke

posso sapere cosa hai fatto in questi giorni per risolvere?

----------

## fbcyborg

Mi rammarica dirtelo, ma non ho fatto assolutamente niente (in maniera attiva e consapevole)... forse aggiornando gentoo si è sistemato da solo.

Boooh! i misteri di linux. Guarda, a volte mi stupisce proprio. Cmq non escludo che possa ricominciare.

EDIT:

Ovviamente... è ricominciato. C'era da aspettarselo.

----------

